
Uber plans to sell $10B in IPO at $90-$100B valuation - Gasparila
https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/exclusive-uber-plans-sell-around-010625512.html
======
jaytaylor
Given the performance of the Lyft IPO I'm going to prepare some popcorn and
get ready to watch the show. This should be entertaining to see how it goes
with a similar company, except this time the subject has a tainted past and an
aggressive and offensive disregard for the value of money. Uber shovels it
into the fire like almost no other.

And they killed a lady in Arizona with their self-driving car last year.

And of the 10 colleagues of mine they've hired, only 1 or 2 were really good,
but they all got insane comp packages. Yikes!

Have fun playing musical chairs scrambling to own a micro fraction of a piece
of 10% of the behemoth. ;)

I hope history proves me wrong, because otherwise a lot of innocent, naiive
investors are going to be left holding the bag.

